# leopard gecko morphs



## LE0 (Apr 9, 2013)

super hypo carrot tail x hypo carrot tail
3/4 hypo carrot tail
1/4 super hypo carrot tail
hypo carrot tail x mack snow
1/4 mack snow hypo
1/4 hypo carrot
1/4 mack snow
1/4 mack snow carrot tail
am i right?


----------



## Lozza.Bella (Apr 24, 2010)

*There will be no Snow gene in the babes, as there is no snow in the parents, there will be varying degrees of hypo and Super Hypo and varying degrees of carrot tail present. The law of averages says 3/4 super hypo, but this is chance per egg..... Carrot tail is a line bred trait..... So the better % of carrot tail present in the parents! gives you a better chance on the babies having good carrot tail. *


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

LE0 said:


> super hypo carrot tail x hypo carrot tail
> 3/4 hypo carrot tail
> 1/4 super hypo carrot tail
> 
> ...


Super hypo X Hypo = .

You can expect offspring from.

Normal.
Hypo.

A percentage of the Hypo trait offspring may mature into Super hypo types. 
Carrottail is just a linebred trait same as the super in hypo, it's hit or miss on what offspring get the traits. 
I don't see carrottail as a big deal on less at least 90% of the tail is clean orange.
And then it just make your leo a bit more prettier than usual.

=============================

Super hypo X Snow SPLIT Super snow = .

You can expect offspring from.

Normal.
Hypo.
Snow SPLIT Super snow.
Hypo snow SPLIT Super snow.

A percentage of the Hypo trait offspring may mature into Super hypo types. 
Carrottail is just a linebred trait same as the super in hypo, it's hit or miss on what offspring get the traits. 
I don't see carrottail as a big deal on less at least 90% of the tail is clean orange.
And then it just make your leo a bit more prettier than usual.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Lozza.Bella said:


> *There will be no Snow gene in the babes, as there is no snow in the parents,* there will be varying degrees of hypo and Super Hypo and varying degrees of carrot tail present. The law of averages says 3/4 super hypo, but this is chance per egg..... Carrot tail is a line bred trait..... So the better % of carrot tail present in the parents! gives you a better chance on the babies having good carrot tail.





LE0 said:


> hypo carrot tail x *mack snow*
> 1/4 mack snow hypo
> 1/4 hypo carrot
> 1/4 mack snow
> ...


: victory:.


----------



## Lozza.Bella (Apr 24, 2010)

Bugger, I missed that but..... LMAO!!!


----------

